# turkey decoy?????



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

What type of decoy has worked for you?

I've been looking at Primo's B-Mobile... Thanks, guys.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Dave Smith hen is my go-to deke, but I also use a feathered strutter sometimes. :coolgleam


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ack said:


> Dave Smith hen is my go-to deke, but I also use a feathered strutter sometimes. :coolgleam


I own both a mounted strutter and hen, but rarely use them anymore as they take away from the sport. IF I had to purchase a production deke it would be a DSD.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I use Delta Decoys with great success, and this past season I added a Peepin Tom with a real fan. DSD are definately the top of the line, however if your on a budget the Delta Dekes work great and they are very durable.

Good luck.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I like the Carry - Lite. Big hump in the backs of the feeding dekes and the sheen they give off in the sun is very realistic.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have some Primos ones, a DSD, and a few others. What can I say, I'm a Decoy Ho. I have preferences for using some over others; portability, sheen in the sun, setup times, etc. 

Can you ever really have enough?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Last spring was my first year hunting, but I had a three decoy set with a feeding hen, submissive hen, and a jake.

I had two Toms charge right in on the setup with the jake positioned right behind the hen.

These were Cherokee Sport inflatable decoys bought at Cabelas.

KW


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I too use the inflatables (decoys) they were cheap and rolled up nice in my back pouch for moving to new spot. Down side is it takes time to blow them up about 15 seconds which can seem like an eternity when a bird gobbles close. Also be sure to shoot before the gobbler makes it to the deke the patch kits are not big enough for mutiple pellet hits or spur wholes.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> I like the Carry - Lite. Big hump in the backs of the feeding dekes and the sheen they give off in the sun is very realistic.


Carry-lite are known for making inexpensive waterfowl decoys and hardcore watefowlers tend to bash them. But I agree with you on their turkey dekes, mine are about 10 years old, but the paint and molded feathers in the rubber makes for an excellent and realistic dekes. Very good product I have a hen and a jake.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks guys, looking for some deals, i'll let you know what i end up with...


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Primos Jake-Mobile worked great for me last season set up with 2 hen decoys.


----------



## VA Boy (Dec 4, 2004)

Pretty Boy was directly responsible for the death of 3 longbirds in our neck of the woods last year. They came running like they were on a string. I hope he is an accomplice in my 12 yr old son's first turkey hunt this spring  .


----------

